# NHL playoffs



## moviequeen1 (Apr 30, 2018)

I've been watching the NHL hockey playoffs,the team that I'm rooting for to win this yr's Stanley Cup, is the new expansion team, the Las Vegas Knights.
They certainly surprised many experts by winning their division,then sweeping the LA Kings in the 1st round.
The other matchup I've been watching is Nashville Predators vs. Winnipeg Jets. Last night's game went into double Overtime. I watched the 1st OT but couldn't stay awake for  all of the 2nd OT.It was an exciting game
As I'm watching these teams play,all I can think of how 'awful' the Buffalo Sabres are.I stopped following them years ago.,feel bad for long suffering fans who have wasted their money on this team. Sue


----------



## Camper6 (May 1, 2018)

I am pulling for Winnipeg. A Canadian team.

Hockey has changed drastically. Canada thinks it's their sport but the Americans have taken over. I grew up playing hockey on outdoor rinks in Canada. 

Never in in a thousand years would have I thought NHL hockey could make it in Nashville.


----------



## Prairie dog (May 2, 2018)




----------



## Camper6 (May 2, 2018)

Prairie dog said:


>



Behind 3-0 after the first period and going on to tie and win.  Took a lot of effort.

Never say die.


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 7, 2018)

The 'wonder kids',the expansion hockey team,the Las Vegas KNights continue their amazing season as they defeated the San Jose Sharks last night,3-0 and won their series 4-2,now they will play the winner of the Winnipeg Jets/Nashville Predators. The KNights,goal tender,Marc Andre Fleury was amazing in net,the rest of the players just wouldn't let the Sharks get anything going Sue.


----------



## Camper6 (May 7, 2018)

moviequeen1 said:


> The 'wonder kids',the expansion hockey team,the Las Vegas KNights continue their amazing season as they defeated the San Jose Sharks last night,3-0 and won their series 4-2,now they will play the winner of the Winnipeg Jets/Nashville Predators. The KNights,goal tender,Marc Andre Fleury was amazing in net,the rest of the players just wouldn't let the Sharks get anything going Sue.



And Tampa Bay knocked off Boston.  

It's going to be really interesting the rest of the way.


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 11, 2018)

The 4 final teams in the NHL Stanley Cup playoffs are all set:
Tampa Bay Lighting vs. Washington Capitals,Las Vegas Knights vs Winnipeg Jets.
The only series I'm interested in watching is Las Vegas vs Winnipeg,I think it will go the distance 7 games. I'm rooting for the KNights to make history by making into the final Sue


----------



## Camper6 (May 11, 2018)

moviequeen1 said:


> The 4 final teams in the NHL Stanley Cup playoffs are all set:
> Tampa Bay Lighting vs. Washington Capitals,Las Vegas Knights vs Winnipeg Jets.
> The only series I'm interested in watching is Las Vegas vs Winnipeg,I think it will go the distance 7 games. I'm rooting for the KNights to make history by making into the final Sue



I'm rooting for Winnipeg.  They shocked me by knocking off Nashville.

They play better when they are away than on home ice for some reason.


----------



## Camper6 (May 14, 2018)

Vegas tied the series. 1-1 now.


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 15, 2018)

Vegas certainly played better last night than on Sat,its was a fast paced game which I like.The grabbing/holding in a hockey game I find boring.This should be an interesting series. I'm not watching the other series Capitals vs. Lighting Sue


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 21, 2018)

Yesterday afternoon,the Las Vegas KNights defeated the Winnipeg Jets 2-1 in game 5 to advance into the Stanley Cup finals
I'm rooting for the KNights to win the Stanley Cup.If they don't,its still a great sports story when most of the 'hockey experts' didn't think they would do well in their 1st yr as an expansion team. Sue


----------



## CindyLouWho (May 21, 2018)

.  Let's Go Lightning!!!


----------



## CindyLouWho (May 23, 2018)

Big game on tonight! Let's Go Tampa Bay Lightning!!!
Stanley Cup Finals..here we go!


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 24, 2018)

The Stanley Cup Final teams are all set:
Las Vegas KNights vs. Washington Capitals,should be an interesting series.I'm taking the Knights in 6 games


----------



## Geezerette (May 28, 2018)

I'm for the Kinghts! As former Pgher was for the zones, loved last year, but hope Marc Andre can keep on being great goalie. In the playoff with the Pens the Caps played some of the dirtiest hockey I ever saw. Beyond disgusting. Starting now! See you later.


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 29, 2018)

Last night,I watched the first 2 periods of Game 1,couldn't stay awake for 3rd period. I thought it was fast paced,entertaining,glad to know Vegas won 6-3.


----------



## WhatInThe (May 30, 2018)

Glad to see an expansion team like Vegas make it to the finals. Maybe this will help bring hockey front and center in the US. For a new team they are surprisingly consistent and have been the entire season finishing with a winning record. I couldn't believe the long periods of play without a stoppage. I think I counted one stoppage in 8 minutes. Game one is what hockey could and should be.

Go Knights!


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 31, 2018)

Last night's Game #2 was again fast paced.the way I like it. There were couple times in the 2nd period where they kept playing for 6 min or longer.
It was more physical with a lot more penalties than in Game#1.  The  Caps won 3-2,series is now tied at 1-1.
Games 3&4 are in D. C. Sat 6/2 and Mon 6/4


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 3, 2018)

Last night,watched the first 2 periods,once again fast paced,physcial.In the 1st period,Caps thought they had a early goal, was waved off  because Caps player ran into Vegas goaltender,Fleury.I couldn't stay awake for most of 3rd period. The Caps won 3-1,take a 2-1 series lead,Game 4 is Mon night,6/4 at 8pm.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 3, 2018)

We have a pool in our coffee club.
18 players.  Not one player picked Washington.  2 players picked Vegas.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 5, 2018)

Last night,I watched 1st 2 periods,Caps were the better team. I learned this morning they beat KNights 6-2,had a commanding 3-1 lead.
Game 5 is tomorrow night in Vegas,hopefully Vegas can bounce back or its all over


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 8, 2018)

Last night, the Washington Captials defeated the Las Vegas Knights,4-3 in Vegas to win their 1st Stanley Cup title. They won the series 4-1 Congrats to them
I personally think the Knights just ran out of steam after giving hockey fans everywhere a boost for the league. The players should hold their heads up high by what they  accomplished in their 1st yr in the league. I'm sure the so called 'hockey experts' are shaking their heads, considering they predicted them to finish in last place in their division. I look forward to see what they do in the coming yrs Sue


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 8, 2018)

We have a pool .  18 players.  Not one player picked Washington.  I'm in a dilemma on how to solve this.

I think I will just carry over the money to next year and the winner will pick up this year and next year.


----------

